# Breakers Yard



## sterion75 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello,
My parents will be travelling through Greece to Turkey and want to locate a large breakers yard to get parts to convert their peugeot 407 (1.6hdi 2004) to left hand drive. Their route will take them via Igoumenitsa and northern greece however a detour could be made as parts are essential

Could anyone recommend a breakers yard around those areas? Need a dashboard and fittings(cross member), door cards and steering rack

Would really appreciate any help. The turks changed the law just as they were going to change it to turkish plates so no RHD can be registered 

Thanks

Robbie


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

You might find parts you need on web site


http://www.car.gr

there are many parts for 407 even complete car on...

http://www.car.gr/parts/view/3162006/


----------



## sterion75 (Apr 4, 2013)

My greek isn't too hot will they understand english? Have you bought from these before?  thanks for the help


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

No I only recommend you look at the web site and see if you can find what you want. If you use GOOGLE CHROME and the translator it does a good job of translating the web site......

The Greeks are not to good at English, but normally the younger the person the better, they do learn some English in school


----------



## sterion75 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Grocer said:


> No I only recommend you look at the web site and see if you can find what you want. If you use GOOGLE CHROME and the translator it does a good job of translating the web site......
> 
> The Greeks are not to good at English, but normally the younger the person the better, they do learn some English in school


Ok thanks much appreciated


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

You haven't said where they are traveling from but couldn't they get the work done before they set off? It might make things easier for them rather than trying to struggle with unfamiliar garages as well as an unfamiliar language.


----------



## sterion75 (Apr 4, 2013)

ratzakli said:


> You haven't said where they are traveling from but couldn't they get the work done before they set off? It might make things easier for them rather than trying to struggle with unfamiliar garages as well as an unfamiliar language.


My father is going to do the work himself to keep the costs down. Just trying to find someone with the parts as they aren't on ebay so going to try and drop in to scrappies on the way. Journey is from UK to Turkey via belgium, france, switz, italy, greece


----------

